# Woman Quits Her Job to Create Paper Art



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2015)

Some nice work here. 



> Quilling or paper filigree “is an art form that involves the use of strips of paper that are rolled, shaped, and glued together to create decorative designs.” While quilling was common during the Renaissance and 18th century, it now enjoying a seeing a resurgence in popularity.


----------



## Ameriscot (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow!  Those are beautiful!


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 7, 2015)

Gorgeous.  I love the green violin.


----------



## jujube (Aug 7, 2015)

Beautiful! That takes a LOT of patience!


----------



## Lara (Aug 7, 2015)

Wow….fun to see these. thanks for posting them.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2015)

WOW,  Such talent and an unusual medium.  Thanks for the post.


----------



## zee (Aug 12, 2015)

Very beautiful. Must took a lot of patience to make it all.


----------



## Glinda (Aug 12, 2015)

Very beautiful and creative.


----------

